# relever de



## Irethtook

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo problemas para entender esta parte de un texto, es la definición de pedagogía pero esta palabra me esta dando problemas por más que trato de entender:

"La pédagogie est une discipline qui _relève_ d'une réflexion philosophique et psychologique sur les finalités et les orientations des actions à exercer en situation d'instruction ou d'éducation."

Entiendo todo lo demás y busqué la palabra en el diccionario, pero ninguna le da sentido cuando menos no para mí. ¿Sustituir, relevar, concernir?

Est-que quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

...es una disciplina que se establece a partir de una reflexión filosófica.....


----------



## Irethtook

¡Ahhhh! ¡¡Muchísimas gracias!! ¡No sabes cuánto te lo agradezco!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Es más el sentido de :  atañer, competer a, enmarcarse en, inscribirse en, regirse por...

Es como lo siento, pero espera a que otros te contesten.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Irethtook said:


> "La pédagogie est une discipline qui _relève_ d'une réflexion philosophique et psychologique sur les finalités et les orientations des actions à exercer en situation d'instruction ou d'éducation."



Yo coincido más con las propuestas de Gévy.

Para mí, *La pedagogía es una disciplina que tiene que ver con una reflexión filosófica y psicológica acerca de las finalidades y las orientaciones de las acciones que deben ejercerse en una situación de instrucción o de educación.*


----------



## josepbadalona

o también "que remite a" pero añadiendo un sentido exclusivo

en tu caso, sólo la filosofía es capaz de dar cuenta de la pedagogía
no hay que buscar otra categoría donde poner la pedagogía (no es ni ciencia, ni ...)


----------



## Adidi

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour !!

Je voulais savoir comment on pourrait traduire "cette opération *relève de* l'impossible" !! Esta operación es imposible ... me paraît un peu tristounet  et peu riche...

Merci !!


----------



## tom29

Buenas tardes

No se me ocurre nada mas que : "Esta operacion parece imposible", "es una operacion de mucho vuelo."

espera otras propuestas.


----------



## Clisson

Hola,

Yo propongo "esta operación es del orden de lo imposible". ¿Te va bien en el contexto?


----------



## shaky

Yo propongo _roza lo imposible_. 
Bonne journée, tout le monde!


----------



## Alhama

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Hola a todos, os agradecería alguna sugerencia para traducir  el verbo "relever" en este contexto:
L'espérance de faire reculer la tyrannie et la superstition ne semble pas relever d'une exaltation malsaine"
Gracias por anticipado
Alhama


----------



## Namarne

Propongo *apuntar a*. 
(Esperemos algún nativo.)


----------



## luli5

Poria ser la policia depende del ministeriode seguridad (o defensa)?
 
La police relève du ministère de la sécurité, alors que la gendarmerie et l’armée sont sous la supervision du ministère de la défense
 
Aprecio mucho al ayuda!
 
Gracias!!


----------



## lpfr

Aquí quiere decir "depende": "La policía depende del ministerio de le seguridad..."


----------



## luli5

Oh merci merci merci!!!!!


----------



## Marcelot

Hola.

Te propongo "no parece estar vinculada".

Suerte...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Como demasiadas veces el wordreference es muy insuficiente para la traducción de este verbo. No recoge el sentido que *relever* tiene aquí= être le fait de...
Yo propongo: *Al parecer la esperanza de...no tiene que ver con una exaltación malsana.
*Un saludo


----------



## yserien

No soy nativo, pero como el autor del hilo se dirige a "todos" pues yo aporto mi granito de arena, si  me equivoco, pues que me corrijan, todos,incluso los no nativos.Se puede usar :
Al parecer la esperanza de....no manifiesta ninguna exaltación malsana.
No pone en relieve (sic)....
No indica....
No tiene que ser consecuencia de....
No se puede deducir........
No pone de manifiesto...
Y así, hasta la saciedad.


----------



## Mallavia

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour, j'essai de traduire cette phrase en espagnol mais je ne suis pas sûr de l'exactitude de mon essai. Voilà:

_L’incident facturé ne relève pas de la responsabilité du_ ..

El indicente facturado no EXIME?? de la resposnabilidad del...

Merci d'avance


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tendrás que cambiar un poco la frase y decir, si se trata por ejemplo del transportista.
*El* _transportista_ *no incurre en responsabilidad (no está sujeto a responsabilidad) por el percance facturado.
*Un saludo


----------



## Mallavia

Merci beaucoup, il s'agit bien d'un transporteur....
j'ai choisi (está sujeto a responsabilidad) qui me semble la plus correcte.

Merci


----------



## Tawanda

*Nueva pregunta*​!Hola todos!

Estoy trabajando en unos estatutos.

Me he topado con esta frase:

"La société est engagée même par les actes du gérant qui ne *relèvent* pas de l’objet social"

Mi intento: "La sociedad misma está comprometida por los actos del gerente quien ????? del objeto social..."

No he encontrado en los foros una significación adecuada.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Talant

Hola Tawanda:

En este caso ese "qui" se refiere a "les actes".

"La sociedad está comprometida incluso por los actos del gerente que no derivan del/atañen al objeto social..."


----------



## Tawanda

!Mil gracias Talant!


----------



## Carla Breut

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola. Tengo dificultad con esta frase, sobre todo a partir del verbo relever que no sé muy bien como traducir aquí.

La frase: "S'est instaurée ainsi une tradition du "texte testamentaire" qui relève du testament moral davantage que du document juridique et matériel".

He señalado en rojo mis grandes dificultades. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea?
Merci.


----------



## grandluc

...que compete al testimonio moral antes que al documento jurídico y material.
relever de (être du ressort de) = competer a,incumbir


----------



## Yolita

Hola Carla Breut

...que surge (relève)... del testimonio moral más que del documento jurídico

"Relever" tal como lo dice grandluc es competer à, incumbir, mi propuesta sólo intenta ver más claro. 
Los términos son "à toi de choisir..."


----------



## Carla Breut

Gracias, lo voy a tener en cuenta.


----------



## GURB

Hola
...que remite mas al testamento moral que al documento...
Un saludo


----------



## totor

Otras opciones:

*Depender; concernir; entrar en el terreno de; formar parte; tener que ver con; {corresponder / involucrar / responder} a.*


----------



## Dilsa

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour!!!!!!

Noe stoy segura de como traducir este verbo. El original sería: "Le FAI a estimé que les déboires de son client *relevaient* d'un cas de force majeure et n'engageaient donc  pas sa responsabilité contractuelle"

Mi intento es: "El proveedor de acceso a Internet estimó que los disgustos de su cliente *concernían a* un caso de fuerza mayor y no comprometían pues su responsabilidad contractual".

Lo que pasa es que no se si en vez de "concernir" tiene el significado de "depender de".
Merci!!!


----------



## Domtom

_competían a un caso_, o _dependían de un caso_, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
¿Admite "relever de", en algún caso, la traducción "relevar de"?


----------



## Marlluna

No la he oído nunca, León. A mí me gusta la traducción de Shaky.


----------



## GURB

Hola Marlluna
Mira este ejemplo sacado de El Mundo (28/07/1994) pienso que te puede ayudar para tu traducción:
"Pero el terror de Estado, (...)   es de tal modo el peor enemigo de la sociedad que su neutralización y castigo (...)  * entran en la esfera de lo imposible*" =_relèvent de l'impossible_. En vez de esfera, *terreno *conviene también.


----------



## Marlluna

Me gusta la propuesta de Gurb (hola Gurb, ). Yo añadiría aún "en el ámbito de", que es una variante de las anteriores (por si te gusta más)


----------



## Shaetone

Última pregunta sobre mi traducción, me avergüenza ser tan pesada pero sois tan amables y me ayudáis tanto con vuestras soluciones que el preguntaros es demasiado tentador cuando mis neuronas no dan para más 

Tengo el siguiente párrafo y no sé como traducir "*relevant*":

_"Et même s'il les tue par colère, cette colère ne cesse pas d'être un êtat rationell puisqu'elle sert directement à quelque chose (ce qui signifie qu'aux yeux de la justice, les faits psychologiques ne sont pas encore compensatoires, *relevant *d'une psychoanalyse, mais toujours utilitaires, *relevant* d'une économie)."_

Mi intento:

_E incluso si los mata por cólera, dicha cólera no deja de ser un estado racional ya que sirve directamente para algo (lo cual significa que, a ojos de la justicia, los hechos psicológicos no son todavía compensatorios, _
_*señal *de un psicoanalisis, sino utilitarios, *señal* de un ahorro). _

Sinceramente, dudo que se traduzca por_ señal,_ pero vosotros diréis 

Gracias, 


Shaetone.


----------



## riuryK

Yo más bien lo vería como "en lo referente a", "respecto a", "en lo que respecta a", "en términos de"...

¿Cómo lo ves tú? Salu2.


----------



## Nanon

"Relever" dans ce cas signifie "appartenir (au domaine de)" (quoique je ne comprenne pas très bien l'"économie" dans ce contexte : x se met en colère et tue pour obtenir une économie ? un résultat rapide ? un gain financier ?)

¿Hechos pertenecientes al campo del psicoanálisis? ¿Se podrá decir esto?


----------



## Shaetone

Ni idea, al principio había puesto esto, que se parece más a lo que tú dices:

"(...) concernientes a un psicoanálisis, sino utilitarios, concernientes a un ahorro"

... 

¡Qué lío!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Hola......

Amigas/os, mi tema, en este hilo, es muy simple. Se trata de hallar el mejor matiz para "relèver de". 

" (...) le rapport social et sa mesure momentanée, qu'on la serre ou l'allonge, en vue de governer, étant une fiction, laquelle relève des belles-lettres..."

Conozco los significados de "relèver de". Sólo que, en principio, yo había traducido la expresión como "depender de" y ahora creo que no es la mejor opción. Pensaba si "concernir a", en este contexto, podría ser más adecuado. O quizá haya alguna opción mejor aun.

¡Por eso recurro a ustedes, que son siempre mis Virgilios y mis Ariadnas!

Saludos, y como siempre, merci.....


----------



## Anasola

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Hola......
> 
> Amigas/os, mi tema, en este hilo, es muy simple. Se trata de hallar el mejor matiz para "relever de".
> 
> " (...) le rapport social et sa mesure momentanée, qu'on la serre ou l'allonge, en vue de gouverner, étant une fiction, laquelle relève des belles-lettres..."
> 
> Conozco los significados de "relever de". Sólo que, en principio, yo había traducido la expresión como "depender de" y ahora creo que no es la mejor opción. Pensaba si "concernir a", en este contexto, podría ser más adecuado. O quizá haya alguna opción mejor aun.
> 
> ¡Por eso recurro a ustedes, que son siempre mis Virgilios y mis Ariadnas!
> 
> Saludos, y como siempre, merci.....



Hola Leon,
Qué opinas de: *pertenecer a*
Quizàs también: *depender de* (?) 

Si me viene algo, te lo digo
Bonne soirée

"Ariadna"


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Hola!

Sí, yo traduje como "depender de". Ahora, "pertenece a" está muy bien... Porque se trata de una "pertenencia" en el sentido de algo que cae dentro de una esfera de competencia, es decir, es casi como decir "compete a"...

Creo que me has tentado, Ariadna... Merci!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Relever des belles-lettres= être du domaine des Belles Lettres
*...que es del ámbito de las Bellas Letras*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Y si digo, por ejemplo, que "toute poésie politique relève de l'epopée"?

¿Podría ser: "toda poesía política pertenece / corresponde / es del dominio de la epopeya"?


----------



## Marlluna

Pues no es que estén mal, León, pero sigo prefiriendo las anteriores. Tú lo dices: "se trata de una pertenencia en el sentido de que cae dentro de una esfera. 
"Es del ámbito de" me parece una buena traducción.


----------



## SUICO

*Nueva pregunta*​

Statuts S.A.

dificultad al traducir lo subrayado...

Objet...la prise de participations sous quelque forme que ce soit, dans toutes entreprises commerciales, industrielles...., relevant de tous secteurs d'activités et notamment dans les secteurs du multiservices aux entreprises, du nettoyage....

....La tenencia de participaciones bajo cualquier titulo (forma), en toda empresa mercantil, industrial, _¿¿ con competencias??_ en todos los sectores de actividad (es) y destacadamente en los sectores de multiservicio a las empresas, de limpieza,

gracias de antemano!


----------



## SUICO

Podría ser "*con incidencia en cualquier* sector de actividades, sobre todo en los sectores de multiservicio a empresas, (en) la limpieza..........


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Objet...la prise de participations sous quelque forme que ce soit, dans toutes entreprises commerciales, industrielles...., relevant de tous secteurs d'activités et notamment dans les secteurs du multiservices aux entreprises, du nettoyage....


 
....La tenencia de participaciones bajo cualquier titulo (forma), en toda empresa mercantil, industrial, ...... todos los sectores de actividad (es) y particularmente los sectores de multiservicio a las empresas, de limpieza, 

Yo diría que *atañe/concierne*


----------



## Santivasc

Hola, 
Yo siempre llego un año después pero me parece que el que más se acerca es Shaky con "rozar". Se suele utilizar el mucho este sentido figurado: X "linda" o "raya" con Y.


----------



## potasa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous!
SVP, en la frase:

Ca n'a pas l'air comme ça, mais porter des chaussures de plus de 20 cm de haut *relève de l'acte politique*... Enfin, d'après Dr Lévine.

¿Cómo entendéis "relève"?  ¿levanta, ensalza, realza... revelan el acto político/la situación política?
Todas las opciones me chocan un poco.. no le encuentro mucho sentido. 
Por supuesto, el tema gira en torno a los zapatos; la Dr. Lévine es prácticamente una adicta a los zapatos de tacón.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Merci!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
_"relever de_ (v.) : appartenir, concerner, dépendre, faire partie de, participer, tenir de, ..."

Significa "se puede considerar un acto político".

Habría que encontrar un verbo como "relever" que recuerde lo alto que son los tacones de los zapatos. ¿Se erige en acto político?


----------



## potasa

Ok... merci mille Tina!!

Me has dado la clave; no había tenido en cuenta que "relever de" tiene otro sentido...   (Qué despiste... desolèe)
Y además, más adelante he visto que, la misma persona, expone un discurso con su teoría sobre la relación entre los zapatos y la política... 

¡Eres una fenómena!
Muuuuuchas graciassssssssss!!


----------



## shreck2

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Buenos días,

Tengo la siguiente frase, y me gustaría que me ayudárais a comprenderla... Os señalo en rojo lo que me da problemas:

Cette société fournit assistance en matiére comptable et financière à ses filiales *dans le domaines ne relevant pas de la mission désormais* confiée à X.

Merci por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## _Nani_

Hola Shrek2,

te propongo alguna traducción, mira a ver si te conviene:

"en los ámbitos no relacionados con la misión encomendada a X"

Saludos


----------



## shreck2

Sí, me sirve, Nani, y mucho! Gracias!


----------



## pesc_traduct

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Hola. No se como traducir el verbo "relever" en el siguiente contexto:

"Les trésors engloutis de port d'Alexandrie, comme les merveilles des Azthèques, sont aussi des pièces jamais vues, et a ce titre leur exhibition à travers l'Europe *relève* plus de la découverte que du tourisme culturel."

mi propuesta era: "...su exhibición a través de Europa revela más del descubrimiento que del turismo cultural", pero no estoy muy convencida.


----------



## Djoumâne

Buenas tardes:

Yo diría "tiene que ver más con... que con...". O también "responde más a... que a...".

Un saludo,


F.J.


----------



## yoquemese

Nueva  pregunta
​ 

como traducirias que dos cosas "relevent d'une meme demarche" (perdon por los acentos, problemas de teclado)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

No es fácil. Una propuesta: "forman parte de un mismo trámite".


----------



## yoquemese

gracias; la palabra "trámite" no me encaja, porque es un contexto filosófico; viene a decir que el conocer a Dios y el conocerse uno mismo "relevent d'une meme demarche". Tal vez bastaría con "son cosas entrelazadas" o algo así.
de todas formas, tu aportación me ayuda a entender mejor la expresión


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, 

Creo que la palabra «_*démarche*_» lleva en sí el sentido de «*consciencia*» o de «*compromiso*» en lo que uno decide hacer.
Tal vez se podría traducir más o menos como « … _parten/nacen/ de la misma conducta_»
o también   « _se origin en_ _el mismo procedimiento_».


Espero haberte ayudado un poco.

De todas formas, espera otras propuestas.

Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Tal vez se podría traducir más o menos como « … _parten/nacen/ de la misma conducta_» o también « _se originan en_ _el mismo procedimiento_».


Hola:
Podría ser, partiendo de lo indicado por Aire Azul: "nacen de una misma conducta".


----------



## yoquemese

Gracias, creo que ya lo tengo, porque he encontrado el original en latín:
Dei notitiam et nostri res esse coniunctas


----------



## alice decamb

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas comment traduire la phrase suivante:

"Former des alliés relève de l'impossible"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,

**** Gracias Tina: los hilos han sido unidos.
 Martine (Mod...)
 
Dans les propositions formulées, je choisirais : "es del orden de lo imposible/es del ámbito de lo imposible"


----------



## stolv

***NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a tod@s:
Gracias por ayudarme a traducir esta frase:
se trata de una resolución de derecho de asilo.

"considerant que la demande d´asile presentée par l´intéressé relève de la compétence de l´Espagne..."
Mi propuesta: Considerando que la solicitud de asilo presentada por el interesado libera a España de la competencia......

No estoy segura del sentido de reléver de la compétence.Es eximir de la competencia? o Atribuir competencia? (justo lo contrario).

Gracias... estoy hecha un lío


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "considerant que la demande d'asile presentée par l'intéressé relève de la compétence de l'Espagne..."
> Mi propuesta: Considerando que la solicitud de asilo presentada por el interesado libera a España de la competencia......
> No estoy segura del sentido de rel*e*ver de la compétence.
> ¿Es eximir de la competencia? o ¿Atribuir competencia? (justo lo contrario).


Hola:
Efectivamente, no lo tienes claro ya que es justo lo contrario.
Relever - ver en II los puntos 2 y 3 : depender de, atañer a ... - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/relever
Se puede traducir por "... *son competencia de* ..."


----------



## stolv

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS TINA


----------



## Dai_Yan

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
( Texto sobre la fisionomía del ornitorrinco)



Il n'y a  pas que sa physionomie qui *relève de la chimère*. Le génome de ce mammifere ovipare, qui vien d'être décryté,...


_Basta con su fisionomía para  señalar la quimera. El genoma de este mamífero ovíparo, acaba de ser descifrado, ..._


----------



## GURB

Hola
...que aparenta la de una quimera.


----------



## bobface

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour!

Je suis en tgrain de traduire la phrase suivante (c'est un extrait d'un livre et c'est un personnage qui parle):

"Mensonge, vérité? Père, tout cela *relève d*'une appréciation personnelle"

J'ai un souci car je n'ai jamais très bien compris le sens de *relever de* en français, donc j'ai du mal à le traduire en espagnol. J'ai cherché dans le dictionnaire mais je reste confuse. Je propose la traduction suivante mais j'ai des doutes!

"¿Mentira, verdad? Padre, todo eso *resuelta* de un aprecio personal"

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer exactement ce que veut dire *relever de* en français ca serait génial, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup de sens différents. Et si quelqu'un peut me proposer une traduction en espagnol ca serait encore mieux 

Merci!


----------



## Santajoa

Je ne pourrais que te montrer quelques exemples français :
"S'attaquer à cet homme ? Ca relève du suicide !" = C'est du suicide
"Cela relève de la médecine" = Ca fait partie du champ de la médecine
"Quoi qu'il arrive, ça ne relève plus de nous maintenant" = évoque la responsabilité = ça ne dépend plus de nous.

Je ne sais pas si c'est exhaustif mais il y a de quoi te faire une idée.

Dans ton exemple 





> Mensonge, vérité? Père, tout cela *relève d*'une appréciation personnelle


 on peut remplacer par cela "dépend de" dans le sens où cela peut varier selon les opinions de chacun. J'imagine que la traduction espagnole la plus simple est "depender de"


----------



## bobface

Merci Santajoa, c'est beacoup plus clair maintenant


----------



## Albercoc

Nueva pregunta

​ 
Estoy teniendo muchas dificultades para traducir esta frase. Tanto por la expresión "relève des deux" como por "prévaloir" y los referentes de los pronombres! Es de un texto sobre psicoterapia que habla sobre la llamada "frontera entre organismo y entorno".

_Ce “lieu” est immatériel : nous l’appelons “frontière-contact". Il est un entre-deux qui, comme tout entre-deux, n’appartient ni à l’un ni à l’autre mais en même temps relève des deux, organisme comme environnement, sans que l’un puisse se prévaloir d’un quelconque titre de propriété.
_
La traducción que he intentado es la siguiente, aunque no estoy nada seguro:

_Este “lugar” es inmaterial: nosotros lo llamamos “frontera-contacto”. Es un espacio intermedio que, como todo espacio intermedio, no pertenece ni a uno ni a otro pero al mismo tiempo atañe a los dos, tanto al organismo como al entorno, sin que uno pueda hacer valer sobre el otro ningún título de propiedad._

Tengo dudas sobre la traducción de "relève" *** Norma 2
Cualquier sugerencia será más que bienvenida.

*Nota de moderación*: 
Una sola pregunta por hilo. *Norma 2*. Si tienes más preguntas, abre otro hilo (uno por cada duda) o completa uno ya existente (obligatorio si ya existe uno). No mezcles temas. Gracias.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, tus dos propuestas me parecen acertadas. No obstante, espera otros comentarios. Para la segunda *** Norma 2.


----------



## My real name is Felicidad

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Mi pregunta es por la expresión _relever de_ en el párrafo siguiente
_"Tout comme Platon nous y invite, cette distinction est une des premières à effectuer pour permettre à la pensée d’opérer : saisir les objets dans leur singularité exclusive est un processus qui relève de l’indétermination."_

_La traducción con "depender" no me convence. ¿Se les ocurre algo mejor?_


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,

... 
Me parece que aquí el sentido es el siguiente: 



> 3. Être du domaine de quelqu'un/quelque chose, appartenir (à quelqu'un/quelque chose). CNRTL


 
Significa "que tiene ver con...", "que pertenece al campo de...", pero seguro que hay traducciones mejores.


----------



## My real name is Felicidad

He visto en el hilo que me recomienda la traducción "que parte de" y creo que aquí puede valer
¡Gracias!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sin embargo, "depender de" me parece muy atinado aquí.

Captar/aprehender los objetos en su singularidad excluyente [de otros objetos] es un proceso que *depende de *la indeterminación. 

No veo cómo podría "pertenecer al campo/a la esfera" de la indeterminación, que *no* constituye un ámbito.

Solo un punto de vista, saludos...


----------



## My real name is Felicidad

Gracias, lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## MKaeri

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Me da la impresión que la frase "relève du fantasme" es una expresión pero no encuentro en ningún lado lo que quiere decir.

La frase entera es esta "...le défaut de paiement d’un État souverain ne relève plus du fantasme mais du calcul des risques.le défaut de paiement d’un État souverain ne relève plus du fantasme mais du calcul des risques." 

Es un documento de finanzas que habla de la crisis de deuda en Europa y qué fue lo que la causó. 

Gracias!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

La expresión es: *relever de* ... lo que sea.

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/relever

*2.* Le plus souvent dans un _cont. admin._ ou _judiciaire_. Être de la compétence, du ressort (de quelque chose). _Relever de la cour d'assises, d'une juridiction spéciale; relever de la compétence de tel tribunal; relever de l'article_ n _de la constitution; relever du code pénal, du droit commun; relever du régime général de la Sécurité Sociale; relever de l'État_. _[...]_

*3.* Être du domaine de quelqu'un/quelque chose, appartenir (à quelqu'un/quelque chose). _Fait qui relève de la conscience, de l'instinct, d'une théorie; habitude qui relève de l'enfantillage_. [... Norme 4]

La definición 2, en mi opinión, aunque no me queda claro. También en francés se utilizan expresiones sin ton ni son.
Saludos.


----------



## MKaeri

Gracias por la respuesta tan completa.


----------



## Phileros

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Este texto está sacado de un libro sobre física cuántica y dice que en ese nivel hasta los principios científicos son puestos en tela de juicio como el principio de causalidad. La frase entera dice
"Tout ceci paraitrait relever du domaine de la fantasie sans l'appoint écrasant des confirmations expérimentales".
A mi se me ocurrió esto
"Todo esto parece _depender_ del dominio de la fantasía sin el abrumador apoyo de las confirmaciones experimentales"
pero me parece que no es del todo correcto... ¿a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor?
Mil gracias.


----------



## Yuturna

Hola, Phileros:

En este caso tiene más el sentido de "atañer", "concernir". Ten en cuenta que también que usa un condicional "paratrait", no un indicativo... 
Podrías decir "Todo esto podría parecer fruto de la fantasía" o "todo esto podría parecer ciencia-ficción". 

Espera otras propuestas.


----------



## Phileros

Buen consejo. Esperaré otras propuestas. De todos modos tu respuesta me iluminó bastante.


----------



## Nyon1260

Buenas tardes;
intento encontrar una expresión en español que traduzca fielmente la oración siguiente: "Une question qui relève du Droit publique". En el Diccionario no hay ejemplos con esta acepción de "relève"
Intento con: "asunto que concierne al derecho público". ¿Sería una traducción adecuada?

Desde ya muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones y sugerencias,


----------



## claudie

Bonjour,

Voici la phrase à traduire :

Chaque année, de nombreuses associations se lancent des défis aussi bien sportif, qu'humanitaire dans le but de réaliser un rêve et de s'ouvrir au monde malgré le handicap. Cependant ces défis *relèvent parfois de l'exploit* comme l'ascension des plus hauts sommets. 

---> Cada año, numerosas asociaciones se plantean desafíos tanto deportivos como humanitarios con el fin de realizar un sueño y de abrirse al mundo a pesar de la discapacidad. Sin embargo, estos desafíos *son a veces verdaderas hazañas* como el ascenso de los picos más altos.

(Si vous avez d'autres remarques concernant cette traduction, n'hésitez pas).

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

J'ai uni votre question à une autre sur le même sujet.
La solution donnée au post 3 par Clisson me paraît assez bonne.
En outre nous avons un fil sur relever de.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## claudie

Merci Cintia&Martine

"Estos desafíos *son del orden de las hazañas" *ne me semble pas très approprié. Dans l'autre post,"no tiene que ver" me semblait correct pas encore tout à fait juste. 
"Estos desafíos *tienen que ver con** verdaderas hazañas".
*
Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci !


----------



## Lexinauta

Si se usa la locución 'tienen que ver' se pierde la connotación de 'elevar/levantar' que tiene 'reléver'.

Por lo tanto, prefiero decir:

'Estos desafíos *alcanzan el grado *de hazañas.'


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lexinauta:

Le estás dando al verbo un matiz que no tiene. Nada que ver en este caso con levantar, ni elevar. 

Ver el hilo señalado por Martine. 

Gévy


----------



## Lexinauta

Es cierto, no se trata de la connotación sino de la _etimología_. 

(Pero como hispanohablante me sigue gustando más mi propuesta.)


----------



## Jelem

Bonjour!
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre un hombre del que destacan su habilidad para compaginar la política de despacho con la lucha social y me encuentro con esta frase que no acabo de perfilar en español: "sa spécificté relève de deux plans". He mirado las otras propuestas para relever pero no acabo de verlo en esta frase. ¿Alguien podría darme alguna sugerencia, por favor?
Gracias.


----------



## babelónica

Hola, necesitaría la traducción de *relever de* en el sentido que le dan en este párrafo. Es que no tengo ni idea de cómo traducirlo. Se trata de un documental sobre la historia del Louvre, y habla del momento en que se derribó la torre de las mazmorras, en el 1528.


_jusqu'à la fin de l'Ancien Régime, on disait que les vassaux du roi, c'est-à-dire les grands seigneurs, les grands princes du royaume, relevaient de la tour du Louvre.
Ils rendaient hommage très concrètement en prétendant de manière fictive qu'ils rendaient hommage à la grosse tour du Louvre.
_
Mi intento:
_
Los vasallos del rey, los grandes señores, ¿¿¿???. Le rendían homenaje a la torre del Louvre, por lo menos de forma simbólica.
_
Gracias!


----------



## doñacucha

*   Nueva pregunta*

Hola a todos
Estoy confundida con "relève". Tiene muchas acepciones y ninguna calza bien. Ayuda por fis

Pour de nombreux citoyens africains, obtenir un visa touristique pour l'Europe relève du parcours du combattant, voire de la mission impossible. 

Para muchos ciudadanos africanos, obtener una visa turística para Europa, se traduce en una carrera de obstáculos, incluso en misión imposible

¡Gracias!


----------



## totor

Pues la tuya me parece muy viable, doñacucha.

Otra opción para tu texto: … es el equivalente de…

Y yo le sacaría la coma:


doñacucha said:


> obtener una visa turística para Europa, se traduce en


----------



## doñacucha

Gracias totor!


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

NUEVA PREGUNTA​hola! me gustaría saber su opinión sobre esta frase, trato de traducirla:

Ce qui frappe avec cette Marie Madeleine, c'est sa grande beauté, qui relève à la fois des canons de la Renaissance, et de la tradition gothique.

"que atañe/concierne a canones del renacimiento..."

¿Algo así? Merci.


----------



## totor

El referente de su gran belleza es los


Gabriel Aparta said:


> canons de la Renaissance, et de la tradition gothique.


En consecuencia, yo diría más bien 'tiene que ver con'…


----------



## Santivasc

en este caso me atrevería a poner "que apunta a" o "que proviene de" aunque las propuestas anteriores también me convencen. 
Suerte.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Coincido con Tina y me inclino especialmente por "concierne a...".


----------



## NereidaPalf

* Nueva pregunta *​Bonjour, je suis en train de traduire une arrêté pour une association et j'ai du mal avec une petite phrase:

"Relevant de la rubrique 2140 des établissements"

Un peu de l'aide svp merci!

I. - En application de l'article R. 413-9 du code de l'environnement, le présent arrêté fixe les caractéristiques, les règles générales de fonctionnement des établissements détenant ou présentant au public des spécimens des espèces Tursiops truncatus et Orcinus orca *relevant de la rubrique 2140 des installations classée*s pour la protection de l'environnement ainsi que les méthodes d'identification des animaux.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
Yo diría algo así como "...que se hallan comprendidos en la categoría 2140...".
Saludos!


----------



## NereidaPalf

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Hola.
> Yo diría algo así como "...que se hallan comprendidos en la categoría 2140...".
> Saludos!


Gracias!! 
Un saludo!!


----------



## Luluberta

En un texto que trata sobre la creación de un nuevo producto bancario ¿cómo podría traducir relever? creo que atañe o compete más bien 

"Un produit d’épargne relevant du segment de la clientèle à faible revenu et, visant la population active sans comptes bancaires, surtout les femmes nigérianes, à la base."

"Un producto de ahorro que compete al segmento de la clientela con bajo ingreso y, que apunta a la población activa sin cuenta bancaria, sobre todo las mujeres nigerianas, en un principio"

Merci d'avance


----------



## AlbertPE

Buenas Luluberta!

Yo creo que la idea de tu traducción es la correcta. Yo te propongo: "Un producto de ahorro *destinado* al segmento de clientes con ingreso*s* bajo*s* y *que se dirige* a la población activa sin cuenta*s* bancaria*s*, en particular a las mujeres nigerianas." 

No traduzco el "à la base", porque creo que viene a recoger la misma idea implícita en "surtout", aunque si tú lo entiendes como "en un principio/en una primera etapa", yo lo pondría después de "en particular" y no dejarlo colgando al final de la frase : "[...] en particular y en un primer tiempo a las mujeres nigerianas."

Espera a ver qué dicen usuarios con más experiencia que la mía

Suerte!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola. "...concerniente al segmento..." quizá. Otra posibilidad: "...que incumbe/atañe al segmento...".


----------



## Luluberta

Gracias, me gustan las dos propuestas


----------



## ambar_ololiuqui

* Nueva pregunta *​
Coucou les ami.e.s,
tengo problemas para entender el sentido de "relever" en esta oración. ¿Alguien podría ayudarme? Dice así: "Le crime relevait d'un impie".


----------



## chlapec

Buenos días, y bienvenido/a al foro.
Danos contexto (ver Reglamento del Foro, esp. regla 3), por favor.

chlapec (moderador ES-FR)


----------



## ambar_ololiuqui

Claro, se trata de un cuento en el que una tienda de estatuillas religiosas es saqueada. Cuando el tendero se percata del atercado, llama a la policía para hacer la investigación correspondiente. Allí es en dónde está la parte que me hace ruido: "à leurs yeux, l'affaire était close. Le crime relevait d'un impie, un de plus".


----------



## totor

Estimada ambar, me sumo a la bienvenida de chlapec, y creo (más bien, estoy seguro) que uno de los más de cien posts anteriores al tuyo podrá ayudarte, porque en ellos está la respuesta a tu consulta.

De no ser así, la podrás precisar en un nuevo post.


----------



## chlapec

Bueno, yo creo que en este caso concreto se podría proponer la traducción "era obra de", que no se ha propuesto en mensajes anteriores. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## ambar_ololiuqui

Claro, no había encontrado esa posible solución y me hace mucho sentido. Muchas gracias.


----------



## totor

chlapec said:


> era obra de


Sí, a mi juicio una excelente opción.

Creo que 'relever de' es una de esas locuciones que ameritan una gran cantidad de traducciones posibles.


----------

